# My bow sight is moved all the way over to the right... Why?



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a question and I need someone knowledgeable to answer it.. I'm shooting a 2011 Z7 with a qad rest, Easton fmjs at 60/28". I have two different sights.. HHA DSxl5519 and a apex Axim 4 pin. Both sights are micro adjustable but when I'm using them both sights are pretty much maxed out to thr right with the windage adjustments. I've had it paper tuned when I bought it and then again about 2 months after I bought it. It shoots tight groups just trying to figure out why it's like this. Is it my rest? My timing? My center shot? Tuning? Or me? Just lookin for some imput


----------



## slee (Aug 31, 2006)

Which side of the riser is the bracket mounted on? Inside the sight window, or outside on the back of the riser? If it isn't mounted on the outside of the riser(ie quiver side), move it over. If it's already there, shim under it to move it out more. Can you post a pic looking from nock to point down your shaft?


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Likeapickle said:


> I have a question and I need someone knowledgeable to answer it.. I'm shooting a 2011 Z7 with a qad rest, Easton fmjs at 60/28". I have two different sights.. HHA DSxl5519 and a apex Axim 4 pin. Both sights are micro adjustable but when I'm using them both sights are pretty much maxed out to thr right with the windage adjustments. I've had it paper tuned when I bought it and then again about 2 months after I bought it. It shoots tight groups just trying to figure out why it's like this. Is it my rest? My timing? My center shot? Tuning? Or me? Just lookin for some imput


I would check idler lean, make sure its in the right spot, if not correct it, then check center shot, then try paper tuning. It could be a combination of a couple of things


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I would check your center shot and how are you aiming? With both eyes open or one eye shut?


----------



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)

My sight is mounted on the outside of my riser. 
I'm not sure how to tell if the idler lean is correct. I'll try and take a few pics when I get a chance.

I shoot with both eyes open but shooting with one eye I still hit in the sane place.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

possibly your grip. If you are consistent and grouping tightly at your POA, don't sweat it.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

BadgerT said:


> possibly your grip. If you are consistent and grouping tightly at your POA, don't sweat it.


I'd have to second that ^^

I have the occasional shot go awry on me and it's almost always traced back to my grip. I'd say you are shooting alot to figure this out? Might be the right time to take a break and do something else for a few days? I know how all consuming it can be to try and figure an issue out. I've made so many problems worse by trying everything in the book and not thinking it through. 

"LOL, ITS a MATHEWS"

There's one in every group and a ton on here.


----------



## j53 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ive tuned several z7's and the new extremes... that is exactly what it is "grip" they are narrow similar to the Pse's x-force models-the first thing most shooters do is torque the bow to the right.... even if your idler wheel is got a lil lean it chances are your a low wrist shooter (high wristers not as bad to torque that particular grip but still do especially the Pse narrow grips- just look at your arrow in relation to the straight line on the shelf of the PSE riser) and even after paper tuning or walk back tuning because of the narrow grip those particular bows when equipping with HHA sights and others with larger scopes--- chances are your not gonna see the entire sight picture of the scope... out of most all Ive set I cant remember not one of the z7s or the new z7 extremes that you can and the bows are shooting bullets and bustin nocks.... like stated above dont sweat it


----------



## Canadian GRiNGo (Apr 6, 2011)

This is the same thing happening with my switchback, it tunes next to the riser. I too wonder if it the hugh fat grip on it. This happened to a friend with a DXT, he changed his grip and it fixed it.


----------

